# I get my rats this week!



## RascalDesertTort (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm so excited. I lost my big boy Barnes about a year ago and I've been dying to get some more. I'm meeting the potential girls this week when I go to AZ. I'm adopting from Any Rat Rescue. Hunny isnt to happy about more animals but he knew he was marrying and avid animal lover and so to him I say "Neener neener" lol. Here are some pics:

*This is my boy Barnes (RIP)*











*And these are, hopefully, my two new girls!*


----------



## Tom (Feb 28, 2010)

Clean like a cat, friendly like a dog. Great pets. I've had lots of them.


----------



## dreadyA (Feb 28, 2010)

Me too. Mine was named Rafiki. haha, yeah like the monkey from lion king. He was so cool, but he died from heat stroke 
Why don't you get a some babies? You'll have them longer!


----------



## RascalDesertTort (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm all about rescues for my pets.....i don't like to encourage breeding of animals when rescues and shelters are overflowing. And these girls are actually only 4 months old and the rescue is having them spayed for me on Tuesday so I don't have any worries of mammory tumors....This rescue is amazing! =D


----------



## Candy (Feb 28, 2010)

Your little rats are so cute although they would definitely freak out my sister she can't stand rats. They actually scare her, but I like them. We had just about every pet imaginable when I was a child. My brothers brought home everything.  So happy to see that they're your pets and not something to feed to something else. I can't take stories like that.  I didn't know that they could fix them how cool is that? Congratulations and I'm sure that your hubby will get over it.....someday.  I just really love that first picture. Their looks are priceless.


----------



## dreadyA (Feb 28, 2010)

RascalDesertTort said:


> I'm all about rescues for my pets.....i don't like to encourage breeding of animals when rescues and shelters are overflowing.



Oh yeah, huh. They rescue rats??


----------



## terryo (Feb 28, 2010)

Good for you for going the "rescue" way to get a new pet. I think that's wonderful! Post some pictures when you get them. I never really got into rats, but they are adorable.


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I know of Any Rat Rescue...I think I belong to a rat forum that they belong to 
Congrats on your new ratties!! My last rat passed away last year- I miss the little babies! Such great pets.


----------

